# GIVEAWAY: SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split From ComfortUp



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We have partnered with ComfortUp to give away a *SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split Heat Pump System 22 SEER*.

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 
*
Where will you use your mini split? (garage, basement, home addition, workshop, “man cave”, etc) *

On *June 28, 2016* we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner. 

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._











> The Sharp 9,000 BTU Mini-Split Air Conditioner and Heat Pump System is wall mounted and features unique airflow control to provide heating and cooling for quick and easy comfort with a SEER rating up to 22.0. It includes Sharp's original Plasmacluster Ion Technology, an air purifying system that actively removes airborne mold and viruses, sanitizing the air in the entire space. Inverter technology on all models offers best in class efficiencies with a variety of finely controlled functions working to keep the room at desired comfortable temperatures.


*Features & Benefits:*



> *Multi Space Function* - This function adjusts the airflow and air direction to reach the set temperature quickly in several rooms, and then circulates the air to maintain the temperature.
> *Inverter-Controlled Operation* - This function enables quick-cooling operation while limiting fluctuations in temperature and reducing power consumption.
> *Full Power Mode* - In this operational mode, the air conditioner works at maximum power to rapidly cool or heat the room.
> *Computerized Dry Mode Operation* - The indoor fan motor and the compressor are controlled by the microcomputer to maintain room humidity without dropping the room temperature.
> ...











Sponsored by: *ComfortUp* 
Ductless *mini split* heat pump systems, air conditioners, heating & cooling, ETAC & PTAC, HVAC Parts & Accessories from LG, GREE and other top HVAC brands.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would put it in my shop office. Be a nice little retreat to sit in the AC for lunch and paperwork.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

In our basement! It all started when my wife and I put our bedroom in there and let the kids shack up in the rest of the house. Every year, she stays on my tail about getting one to put in there so she can stop going to the spare bed. I keep saying "soon babe, soon".


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm thinking about building a doghouse (seriouly) for my Saint. It would need AC. This doghouse would be like a full size room. That would be perfect!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

This would be perfect for our kitchen area. We're currently using an 8,000 BTU window unit that struggles a bit on really hot days. The extra cooling would take care of that, with the bonus of freeing up that window.


----------



## archtimb (Mar 25, 2007)

In my Wife's sewing room!
Happy Wife...you know the rest.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Probably my kids room or the Master bedroom. It's where people are most of the time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Shop, Garage, anywhere a little extra is needed, actually any room in the front of the house...would love to test it against that southern exposure...I'm in


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm currently building a 10x12 two story play house for my kids in the back yard.

It's about 85% recycled materials (pallets and torn down play structures), and I'm currently waiting on a coffee shop remodel to get a few windows.

A mini split wold make an excellent addition to the comfort level of the play house for my 9 children.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

In the office, which is landlocked inside the shop/warehouse

We have a small unit that is noisy, and installed poorly .

But it works......kinda.

So I haven't made it right, low on the honey do list.

A new unit would be sufficient motivation.........probably.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would install that beauty in my Garage/workshop. 22' X 36' with 10' walls. It gets really hot in there and really cold in there.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I have the pad poured for a nice little shop/garage and was thinking of heat/cooling it with a heat pump because I didn't want any combustion appliance in there with sawdust. This would be perfect


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Aaron Berk said:


> I'm currently building a 10x12 two story play house for my kids in the back yard.
> 
> It's about 85% recycled materials (pallets and torn down play structures), and I'm currently waiting on a coffee shop remodel to get a few windows.
> 
> A mini split wold make an excellent addition to the comfort level of the play house for my 9 children.


9 kids... Give it to this guy I think he could use it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I would have it installed into a one bedroom basement apartment. I'm tired of installing the window unit every year.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

For sure in my garage. We fully insulated it when we built it 20 years ago, but it has never had a permanent heat source. AC would be incredible.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

That would certainly be the ticket for my work shop :thumbsup:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

I would use it in my basement room, ie, my wife's sewing room.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

to be honest i think i would donate it to Habitat,I have what I need..


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

I'd install it in my living room. I have a regular unit in an ugly sleeve.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

In my camper for sure.Mine when out and those original ac units made in Switzerland for campers are more than I can afford right now.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

It would go right in our hot-as-heck-during-the-summer master bedroom.

Andy.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I would enclose office space at my shop and install it so the office could be more comfortable in the winter and summer. My desk is in the middle of a 3,000 sq. ft. shop and I do not keep heat up to room temp in the winter since I am the only one there usually and not there every day or all day.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

My 3rd floor master suite is begging for one of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Feb 13, 2015)

Our living room. 
A mini split is actually the only unit our tiny postage stamp of a land plot has room for. I a new 1500$ self contained ac/heat unit sitting on a pallet because we cant fit it next to our house, a friend gave it to me, damn shame. At least when I build my nice new shed it can go there


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Definitely my garage! It is insulated and finished but can get warm. Seems perfect for those hot days when you still want to wax the truck or clean up the garage in the heat of the summer...you know...first world problems.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd put it in my workshop.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I will hook it up at the shop


----------



## BCULP2 (May 31, 2006)

I'd put it in my shop. I have the perfect spot for it.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Definitely my garage! It is insualted and finished but can get warm. Seems perfect for those hot days when you still want to wax the truck or clean up the garage in the heat of the summer...you know...first world problems.




Insualted? Is that like insulted and assaulted at the same time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

aaron_a said:


> Insualted? Is that like insulted and assaulted at the same time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit..fixed it!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I would use it on an addition I did on our house. We put our oldest in the bedroom and extended the dinning room. That section of the house doesn't have heat or cooling yet and being in Arizona, we could put that thing though it's courses. Lol


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

We don't have AC in our home. Odds are if I won the unit we still wouldn't have AC in our home as I'd never get around to installing it.

Tom


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

I would use it in my garage. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PMCarpentryLLC (Jun 7, 2016)

This would be perfect for our addition. Im so tired of window units!


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

It would go in the music room. We have 4 adult adoptive mentally handicapped that love the music, but the wife's music room is either to hot of too cold, at least that is what she says.....


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

That SHARP Mini Split would be perfect for my super double dog secret drywall art and sculpture studio! :thumbup:


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

definitely the master bedroom. It gets awful hot in there in summer.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd use it in my bedroom at night so I wouldn't have to use the central air to cool the house.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

On the third floor of my house. There's no heat at all there and my kids want the extra space.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I would use it in my shop.


----------



## Sue Ellen (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd use it in my husband's workshop/man-cave! Even with a great fan, it's awful in this Florida heat and humidity.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Heat and A/C would be nice in my garage/workshop.


----------



## SRS-NY (Jul 11, 2012)

I would put in the room where my dog who is getting old stays the heat is really getting to him.


----------



## GTBuilds (Aug 31, 2013)

I would put it in my niece's house. Her 20-month-old daughter was diagnosed with ALL leukemia three months ago and they've been doing everything they can do to fight it since. The little girl's treatment will take 2 1/2 years (not sure why so long), but the prognosis is good. I would put it in her room to help filter out impurities that she might otherwise breathe in.


----------



## fatnfur (Dec 16, 2013)

Easy... I would install this on my rv! I hate the loud roof units and would love this in the bedroom :thumbup:


----------



## redi2work (Jun 24, 2016)

This would be great for my living room. I'm remodeling the two front rooms of my Father's house (handed down to me) and turning it into one single room. The house was built in 1940 and originally came with no a/c or insulation, so I'm having to gut it all out and start from scratch. This system would definitely be much better than a window unit!


----------



## cdshaw (Oct 20, 2014)

Would put in workshop


----------



## JHStephens (Jun 24, 2016)

I (intentionally) live in what is politely called a "transitioning" neighborhood. My shop/studio is also here. There are not a lot of dads around, so, particularly during summer, but really year round, kids and moms stop by to ask me to help with or fix something their landlord seems to never get around to. Because of this I've become the place for the kids to bring bicycles, etc., to get fixed. Before their first visit, none of these kids have never seen a woodworking studio. Some of these kids become interested enough to hang around and ask questions or just talk. I keep working while they're there so eventually the kid'll ask "can I try that?". My answer is always yes. This has led to lots of projects in various states of completion stuffed into corners or hung overhead. Though this brings me great satisfaction, it has long since taken up too much space in the studio. So here's the deal: I have storage space that I hope to change into a work and storage area for the kids to use. It hasn't heat or air. Hot doesn't bother me terribly, but this unit (your product) would provide a year-round place for motivated kids to learn something useful; most importantly, to learn how to learn.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, since I have a 4 ton unit in my shop it's not going there. I'd think that it would be nice to have in the living room. We have a window shaker in the kitchen and blow the air from there through another room to cool the living room. It's always warmer in there, so it would help even out the lower level.


----------



## spark363 (Feb 6, 2015)

It would go in my new master bedroom suite. Thanks,
.


----------



## flynnworx (Nov 4, 2011)

I would set this up in my my garage / wood shop!


----------



## jimh (Feb 14, 2011)

I would use it up in my Attic. I am making a work room up there just for me and it will get really hot without AC.
-Jim H


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

GTBuilds said:


> I would put it in my niece's house. Her 20-month-old daughter was diagnosed with ALL leukemia three months ago and they've been doing everything they can do to fight it since. The little girl's treatment will take 2 1/2 years (not sure why so long), but the prognosis is good. I would put it in her room to help filter out impurities that she might otherwise breathe in.


I take my original placement back and would put it in this guys niece's house.

Andy.


----------



## OMB (May 6, 2012)

After building a custom home and the nicest shop in the county my ex got it all, I'm starting from the beginning again with a new home start in the fall; after using conventional space conditioning systems in the custom homes I've built I would use my home to tryout a mine split for the first time to see it is a feature to consider in my future clients' projects.


----------



## chipkiper (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a 600 SF earth contact workshop. Well insulated, but no natural gas available. I have suffered through twelve winters with space heaters during bitter Kansas winters and ceiling fans during the scorching humid summers. Every year I ask why not climate control? Then my four boys run by and I remember. Anything extra is for them.


----------



## dahlsre (Feb 9, 2011)

*Eric Dahl*

The Mini-Split has to go in the garage, 750 sq. ft. with no windows, just two doors


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Garage at the house :thumbsup:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

WePaintIt4u said:


> Currently my Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ is using the shop built for business use for His business. Praise and worship and a bible study.
> A little climate control would be nice. But I trust He will place this unit in the hands of the person He chooses.
> Job_36:5 Behold, God is mighty, and despiseth not any: he is mighty in strength and wisdom.


Time to lay off the paint thinner.You've had enough..


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

In my garge, so I can actually be productive when it's hot outsude.


----------



## duke1946 (May 25, 2012)

*In my Shop*

In a small space in my shop and it should do right well in there A+A+A+A+ but the + of it would be because it can be used in a lot of spaces and moved very easy.:clap:


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I would put it in my living room, I'm tired of sticking an A/C in the window to help compensate for a under sized unit that was put in before we bought the house.


----------



## Deadonmike (Nov 10, 2011)

I would place the unit in my workshop. it is the perfect size to provide year round comfort.


----------



## UGLi1 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Please pick me!*

I would use this mini split in my brand new workshop. Which isn't finished yet. So now would be the perfect time to add a mini split. Please.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This thread is closed to prevent further entries while I do the drawing. I will announce the winner shortly.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

mattsk8 said:


> I would use this in my sunroom, which is an addition to my original house and has no heat runs. I considered baseboard heaters for the room, but a unit like this would be absolutely perfect because it also gives AC.


Congratulations! 

You are the winner of the SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split From ComfortUp. Please contact me so that I can get shipping details from you. :clap:


----------



## Paul Joseph (Nov 11, 2007)

*Where*

In my office


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Damn! I missed out on this one.  I would have put it in my tool shed to keep the spiders warm. :laughing:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

blacktop said:


> Damn! I missed out on this one.  I would have put it in my tool shed to keep the spiders warm. :laughing:


I'm working on another (different) giveaway for tomorrow. Be ready for it cuz I think you will like it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I'm working on another (different) giveaway for tomorrow. Be ready for it cuz I think you will like it.


Well It must have something to do with beer!! :laughing:


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

I was thinking straitjacket, he is a drywaller... Such as myself.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Cricket said:


> I'm working on another (different) giveaway for tomorrow. Be ready for it cuz I think you will like it.


Come on Cricket, I'm in Texas too, and this time of year, although a rotozip is nice, doesn't compare to AC


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> I'd put it in my office. I have a small, noisy ine in there now, and have to turn it off anytime I need to use the phone


"Hey look, this conversation is taking too long damnit. It's 101 degrees, get to the point :laughing:


----------

